# T-Mac out for at least 2 weeks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Rockets guard Tracy McGrady will be out for at least two weeks in his ongoing struggle with a sore left knee, Rockets spokesman Nelson Luis said Monday.
> 
> On Saturday, Tracy McGrady said playing part-time was not working and that he and the team would need to consider options so he could come back without taking time off.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6206686.html


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

DAMN IT! :azdaja:

He is such a flipp'in *****! So TMac is basically saying that this two week stretch out of the lineup will be just what he needs in order to play for the rest of the season?

If this is the case then so be it. I will even go as far as to say give him a 3rd week but, all excuses will be out the window after that. I'll be expecting him to play 35 minutes a night and average 20pts per games while shooting a decent percentage and getting his teammates involved.

The only postive here is he should be back in the lineup before the trade deadline expires and if he is still having problems we can still look to make a deal.

This sucks! :azdaja:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow, I was so pumped for the Laker game too. Artest is already out for a week and will be re-evaluated next weekend.

No doubt about it, we're the most cursed team in sports.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

You guys weren't expecting this?

Adelman said after the Knicks game they would make decisions about the injured players and that all the changes to the lineups were hurting the team. It was obvious they were going to sit both T-Mac and Ron.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

This is very frusrating.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Daryl Morey said:


> "Tracy was not able to execute his standard pre-season training regimen due to his offseason procedure. He has been fighting through this in order to help the team get past a difficult early season schedule. Coach Adelman and I felt it was in his best interest to take these two weeks to get himself physically prepared for the second-half of the season."





Rick Adelman said:


> "I think he needed to do more work so he could push through - especially conditioning wise - and hopefully this will do it. It's been frustrating all along, so if this means he can get better and has more of a chance to be the guy we know and who usually plays, then it's going to be worthwhile."
> 
> "We just had a discussion and we all came to the same conclusion that maybe this is the best thing to do. His knee is sound, he's getting stronger around it, it's just a matter of pushing through the conditioning where he's able to move better. It's obvious he hasn't been moving very well so whatever it takes, if it's conditioning, let's do it."
> 
> "If this helps, it it gets him over the hump, then it's going to be worth the process. I think he's intent on doing what he has to do to get to another level, conditioning wise. He's been down about the way he's played and hopefully this will give him another chance."





> As for Ron Artest, the Rockets sent him in for additional testing on his injured ankle. Coach Adelman says the early results are positive, but the team will know more tomorrow and there is no definite date for his return.


http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5700030637


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I was expecting this. Is Artest out for a week????????

I was hoping Ron would play against the Lakers. But we will get Barry back I guess

ROTATION

Yao/Mutombo
Scola/Hayes/Landry
Battier
Wafer/Barry
Alston/Brooks

Its not that bad a rotation. I think we can still keep a .600 record with that team but it will be hard to beat the Lakers.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't care anymore. he can take a month off if he wants. We'll play without him. Wafer can take his place for now.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Wow, I was so pumped for the Laker game too. Artest is already out for a week and will be re-evaluated next weekend.
> 
> *No doubt about it, we're the most cursed team in sports*.



LAC???


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> LAC???


No, they're just incompetent.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

You know, I knew things were too good to be true this offseason.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

At this point, all I can do is laugh.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Wait -- so it's his (lack of) conditioning, not his knee? Why can't he play through that and regain fitness that way? This doesn't make sense.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> No, they're just incompetent.


the two aren't mutually exclusive.....


Hou is unlucky.....


LAC is unlucky and incompetent.....


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

McLady is one of the biggest wastes of talent in the league.....

he is the taller version of baron davis.....


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Wait -- so it's his (lack of) conditioning,


Lack of MENTAL conditioning. It's called Primadona Syndrome and the Rockets have resolved it by benching him for two weeks so he can work through it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Its really time we part ways in my opinion. In reality, he isnt going to get any better. Hes getting worse, and not just mentally, his production has been on a rapid decline over the last couple years.

If he does not have it mentally now, he definitely wont have it then.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Update from Tracy
> Hi all,
> 
> As some of you may have read, I’m going to shut it down for 2 weeks to try and give my knee more rest. We’ve tried playing through the pain and playing part-time, and this is the next option in trying to get me back to 100%. The training staff, Coach Adelman, and I have all put our heads together and think that this is the best option. I’ll be out of the lineup for 2 weeks, but will be doing a number of strengthening workouts during that time. Because I had the surgery in May, I wasn’t able to begin my off-season strength and conditioning routine that I do every year on time. I’ve never felt 100% out there this year, and I think not being able to go through that routine was a reason why. Getting this time to focus on strengthening, and getting a break from the wear the knee takes during the course of the season will hopefully get me back on track. I’m determined to get back and go full throttle when I get out there.
> ...






*We need him in good condtiton coming playoff time.*

http://t-mac.com/tmac/index


----------

